#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Кофе (зависимость).

## Sam

Я очень много пью кофе каждый день для тонуса, у меня вопрос как снизить эту планку кофе? А то что-то сердце шалит немного и вообще какие противопоказания, с точи зрения медицины существуют на сей счет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я очень много пью кофе каждый день для тонуса


Что говорит врач по поводу тонуса?

----------


## Sam

Что говорит врач по поводу тонуса? 

К врачу не обращался :Smilie: )) Просто хочу понять, насколько это может быть врееедно :Smilie:  если пить каждый день по 4 кружки кофе :Smilie: ??? :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я пивал когда-то кружки 4 крепкого кофе в день.  :Smilie: 
Здоровье потом ухудшилось (давление, вес), но скорее из-за сидячей жизни и курения.

----------


## Sam

А ну тогды не страшно :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

> Я очень много пью кофе каждый день для тонуса, у меня вопрос как снизить эту планку кофе?


Пейте три кружки, а не четыре.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.07.2011), Sam (18.07.2011), Вова Л. (18.07.2011), Кузьмич (19.07.2011), Оскольд (17.07.2011), Федор Ф (18.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (18.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Если с давлением есть проблемы (следует проверить, если голова часто побаливает) или факторы риска для гипертонии (например, лишний вес), надо снижать постепенно. Ну и к тому же кофе ветер поднимает - для западных людей с ветром часто проблемы, кофе еще усугубит. Хотя, все зависит от человека, может, для Вас это все и не так актуально.

----------


## Винд

Пожалуй ... спите больше ... в смысле высыпайтесь - отпадет тяга.

Что до полезности - я где-то слышал: "... если бы кофе открыли в 20м веке, а не раньше, то его отпускали бы строго в аптеках и по рецепту ..." наверное это шутка. Но в реале лекарство от яда отличает лишь дозировка.

----------


## Lanky

4 кружки это, конечно, дурная привычка. Попробуйте отказаться совсем от кофе. Если переносите абстиненцию хорошо, значит не пейте больше. Если же как у меня, начинает болеть лобная часть, то перейдите на одну утреннюю чашечку кофе, типо Мока Эспрессо, буквально на глоток, по-итальянскии  :Smilie:  без сахара. С мантрой,естессно, Я пью осознанно эту чашечку для поддержания тонуса, а не для потакания моей привычке. И совет: не переходите на Дэка, долгое его употребление является фактором риска по опухолям кишечника (ВОЗ).

----------

Sam (22.07.2011), Винд (18.07.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger



----------

Аньезка (23.07.2011), Вова Л. (19.07.2011), Оскольд (18.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2011)

----------


## RudraFury

а я с молочком люблю....

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 


Реклама чая с маслом?

----------

Вова Л. (19.07.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Реклама чая с маслом?


Практики Нёндро :Smilie: 
(Нёндро относится к подготовительным или основополагающим практикам, общим для всех четырёх школ Тибетского буддизма, а также для Бон. Тибетский термин нёндро буквально обозначает «предшествующее, предваряющее». Подготовительные практики закладывают основание для более продвинутых садхан Ваджраяны, которые обращают к Освобождению и Просветлению)

----------


## Natalia A

Та же проблема была. Достаточно было купить на последние деньги поганый невкусный кофе - как рукой...  :Smilie:

----------


## Azzey

Sam, переходите на крепкий чёрный чай с сахаром. Хорошо поднимает тонус и не способствует сильной тахикардии. А затем - на зеленый чай. Я уж год как кофе не пью вообще! И все супер.

----------

Joy (19.07.2011), Sam (22.07.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Sam, переходите на крепкий чёрный чай с сахаром. Хорошо поднимает тонус и не способствует сильной тахикардии. А затем - на зеленый чай. Я уж год как кофе не пью вообще! И все супер.


+1
А после зеленого - на травяные сборы  :Kiss:

----------

Zom (24.07.2011), Иван Петров (25.07.2011)

----------


## Sam

Azzey таки и попробую, спасибо за дельный совет! :Smilie: ))

----------


## Sam

У меня просто один приятель сказал 20 кружек кофе в день пил, хе-х и допрыгался в итоге стало сердце шалить по полной программе, когда он мне это сказал я мальенко офигел:000.

----------


## Shunja

разве кофе - это зависимость? пейте водку, будет тогда вам зависимость!

----------


## Sam

Зачем водовку? я вообще алкоголь не пью...и не собираюсь...

----------


## Sam

Алкоголь замутняет ум и практика идет не в том направлении, ИМХМО.

----------


## Shunja

я так понял юмора ни кто не уловил? ан жаль(((

----------


## Уэф

если беспокоитесь по поводу сердца, узнайте что с ним! (может кофе тут и ни при чем! а может это и не сердце вовсе!).
а если по поводу зависимости, то думаю сами догадываетесь что делать! )))
а то уж вы вроде сами все решили для себя, тогда в чем вопрос?

----------

Sam (25.07.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

> если беспокоитесь по поводу сердца, узнайте что с ним! (может кофе тут и ни при чем! а может это и не сердце вовсе!).


Ага, конечно. Явно выраженый стимулятор конечно же никак не связан с проблемами на сердце.

Переходить на чаи и другие кофесодержащие считаю бессмысленным - через некоторое время будет та же петрушка, только от чая. Лучше сразу взять и бросить - недельку(максимум) будете варёными ходить, пока организм возвращается на свой нормальный ритм, а там уже и не нужен будет допинг.  :Kiss:

----------

Sam (25.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

На счет прстираний, кстати, очень дельно. У меня после 50-100 простираний сонливость как рукой снимало (я, конечно, понимаю, что простирания не для этого делаются и все такое, но факт остается фактом).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Ага, конечно. Явно выраженый стимулятор конечно же никак не связан с проблемами на сердце.


разве возможно ставить диагноз по записи на форуме?! )))
я именно об этом! о здравом смысле!

----------


## Sam

2Уэф а может это и не сердце вовсе!).

С сердцем у меня ничего нету, и кофепотребление у меня не умешилось, навреное сперва надо завязывать с курением, ато у меня с утра уже как ритуал кофе и и сигареты...

----------

